# Working on a new yogurt base



## aktorsyl (17/7/17)

So I love Wayne's yogurt base, but wanted something that adds a little more vanilla and a little less tartness.

Tested around, and came up with the following mix:

FA Cream Fresh: 2%
CAP VBIC: 2%
CAP Creamy Yogurt: 1%
FA Vienna Cream: 1.5%
FA Meringue: 0.5%
FA Caramel: 0.5%

As you can see, it is pretty much Wayne's base, but with the yogurt turned way down and 2 creams + VBIC added. Curious to hear your thoughts. It's quite smooth, with a tiny bit of yogurt tang but not any kind of tartness or sourness that you get from a greek yogurt. Think more in lines of the Nutriday yogurts. Flavour total is not much more than Wayne's: his is 6%, this one is 7.5%.

The risk of using so many different creams is that it gets extremely confused as to what it wants to be. Steeping is a must.

I'm still very undecided on this particular base, but if it turns out that I prefer it more and more, I'll make some stone of it.

PS: Interesting tidbit: I started developing this base after I made some Peach Yogurt mixes with Wayne's base. I quickly discovered that using yogurt + peach is an insane combination of tartness that is not by any means unpleasant, but is just a bit "too much". Most peach concentrates (and I've got 6 of them I think) are tart/astringent by nature.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/7/17)

It is that exact tart-and sourness in the yogurts which is why I have never bought any yogurt concentrates as yet. Tried a few of them at Vapecon last year and it was just not my cup of tea, at all. But this mixture of yours does sound appealing and I will give it a shot.

Can one add some CAP Sweet Strawberry with this and maybe a hint of Strawberry ripe to make a nice Strawberry yogurt do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (17/7/17)

The tartness really also depends on what you put on top of it. Peach... Ouch. But blueberry works great with Greek yogurt as it wants (needs, even) the tartness. Both bases have their place. 

As for strawberry, it should work fine. I just can't confirm percentages as I'm one of those unfortunate souls who can't taste strawberry in a vape 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (17/7/17)

Another variation is to drop Vienna cream to 1% and add 0.5% TFA vanilla swirl 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (17/7/17)

So I don't really like the idea of Vienna cream.. I find the malty taste may distract from the yogurt profile. FA Caramel is an interesting choice.. I find that to have a burnt note but i will definitly give this a shot without the vienna 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (17/7/17)

zandernwn said:


> So I don't really like the idea of Vienna cream.. I find the malty taste may distract from the yogurt profile. FA Caramel is an interesting choice.. I find that to have a burnt note but i will definitly give this a shot without the vienna
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm the other way round usually.. I like Vienna Cream (but after a steep, right out of the bottle it's pure nail polish remover... either that or I'm mixing bottles up with HRH and she's been putting vienna cream on her nails).

Caramel I'm not so fond of. But at 0.5% it fits into the yogurt profile pretty well without lending a burnt taste.

PS: Wait, now that vienna cream / nail polish remover thing is bothering me. I'm going to inspect the bottles..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Glytch (18/7/17)

I get an awful sour vomit after-taste from CAP Creamy Yoghurt (in RDA's more than RTA's). I'll definitely give this a go to get rid of that. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (18/7/17)

Glytch said:


> I get an awful sour vomit after-taste from CAP Creamy Yoghurt (in RDA's more than RTA's). I'll definitely give this a go to get rid of that. Thanks for sharing.


I get that from the cap vbic, prefer the TFA version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## aktorsyl (18/7/17)

Glytch said:


> I get an awful sour vomit after-taste from CAP Creamy Yoghurt (in RDA's more than RTA's). I'll definitely give this a go to get rid of that. Thanks for sharing.


You could also consider TFA Greek Yogurt if you like the yogurt tang but want to get away from the sour vomit taste.
Warning: A juice with TFA greek yogurt smells awful. Absolutely horrible. But then you vape it, and realise it doesn't taste at all what it smells like. Bit of a deceptive one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

UPDATE: This yogurt base seems to work pretty well. It threw peaches at it, pineapple, blueberry.. it complements all of them.

The CAP VBIC is subbable with TFA VBIC if you're a masochist.


----------



## Glytch (31/7/17)

Thanks @aktorsyl. Definitely going to give this a go. But I'm all out of FA Meringue so it will have to wait till month end


----------



## Greyz (31/7/17)

@aktorsyl Just like @Glytch I too only taste vomit when it comes to CAP Creamy Yogurt. Funnily enough I went through al most an entire 10ml before I started to get that vomit taste. I loved the juices I mixed at first but I think steeping brought out the vomit and ever since then I can't stand the stuff. 
Smelling the concentrate bottle makes me want to hurl chunks 

Your Yogurt base might be my saving grace as I love a good Peach Yogurt vape minus the vomit. If you like Peach do yourself a flavour and get yourself some JF Honey Peach, best peach EVER!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zandernwn (1/8/17)

Glytch said:


> I get an awful sour vomit after-taste from CAP Creamy Yoghurt (in RDA's more than RTA's). I'll definitely give this a go to get rid of that. Thanks for sharing.


The answer is... Wait for it..... Sweetener.... Yep one of the few instances where 0.35-0.50 cap supersweet is the answer to all you problems 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (1/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> UPDATE: This yogurt base seems to work pretty well. It threw peaches at it, pineapple, blueberry.. it complements all of them.
> 
> The CAP VBIC is subbable with TFA VBIC if you're a masochist.


I'd like to suggest fw vbic as well at 1:1

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

